# New To Timeshare Please Help



## Drageamon (Jun 20, 2006)

Good Morning to everyone,

I live in the UK and I have just purchased a timeshare on resale at the Sheraton Vistana Resort in Orlando Florida. It is a deeded floating red week 1 - 52. We paid $4000 for it. As it is on resale we are not eligible for the Starwood programme. Please can people explain to me about the RCI points system. I would like to convert it to points and this resort is a points resort. How do I do it? Plus the impression I get is that it is expensive to do. I have spoken to an agent here in the UK but they are advising that I will need to join RCI USA not RCI Europe in order to do it but when I rang RCI they said it was nothing to do with them it was the resort or find a broker to do it with. Does anyone know how I can covert this week over. We wish to do it because it is an 8 bed worth I presume more points so we wanted to cash that in and spend the points on a one bed for two weeks either at the same resort or elsewhere in the world?? We dont need 8 beds until we have a family.Please can someone help me before I join RCI. Thanks for your help. Kelly PS I would also be grateful for some credible agents if that is the only option as I will have to do it via email etc living in the UK and all. Thanks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2006)

I believe RCI will convert your week for a low fee.  RCI was taking care of that themselves a few months ago.  I would not go to the resort's sales department to have it done.  You need to tell RCI that you know they were doing the conversions before, so when did it stop?


----------



## madherb (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW this is new news to me, Cindy.  Was RCI doing conversions for any resort or just Starwood?  Was this thru a VC or did you need some special contact?


----------



## Drageamon (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks so much for your replies - shall I contact RCI Europe or RCI USA - I have emailed both but no reply so far.

What is a VC?

Does anyone think I was ripped off price wise? Not being resident in the US I had no idea really just the net to come to a decision with.

I am getting the impression that converting to points is going to be a mare!!

Kelly


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 20, 2006)

> Please can people explain to me about the RCI points system. I would like to convert it to points and this resort is a points resort. How do I do it? Plus the impression I get is that it is expensive to do.


To convert to RCI points, RCI charges $199. BUT RCI does not do convertions, the resorts do (or the resort hires a company to do it for them) the resort can and does charge anything they want, often upto $3000. 

To convert your Sheraton unit to RCI points you'll have to call the resort and ask what they charge. 

Sorry

PS your purchase of the Sheraton was at a good price. But unless the resort has a reasonable charge to convert to RCI points, I would't convert. Plus join Interval not RCI as the starwood advantage is much greater for trades within II than RCI.


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 20, 2006)

While I have not done it, it has been widely reported that Vistana is one of about eight resorts for which RCI handles the conversion (and at a reasonable price).  See messages 2 and 6 in the following thread....

Points converted by RCI

Also look at the link provide by Madge within the thread.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2006)

Drageamon said:
			
		

> Good Morning to everyone,
> 
> We wish to do it because it is an 8 bed worth I presume more points so we wanted to cash that in and spend the points on a one bed for two weeks either at the same resort or elsewhere in the world??



Before you convert to points look at you other options.  Although it's true that you can't exchange through the Starwood Vacation network for other resorts, you probably can exchange back into your own resort.  

Also, if this is a lock-off (a unit that can be divided into two separate units) you can deposit it with an exchange company as two separate units and get two weeks back in return.  

Another option would be to deposit it with San Francisco Exchange Co.  (A  popular independent exchange Co.)  For a high season week, they will give you an exchange week and 2 bonus weeks in return.  http://www.sfx-resorts.com/faq.html  Be sure you ask them what week would qualify for bonus weeks before you make a Resv. for a week to deposit.

You have lots of other options besides converting to points.

Most of the Starwood owners and posts on TUG are on the Hotel Based System board - lots of good info. about Starwood there and you can talk to other owners at your resort and see what exchange options they have used.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Roger, I was trying to find that thread.  I was thinking about a purchase of Vistana to get the RCI points conversion for $299.  It is the only way I would ever consider owning there, considering the maintenance fee costs.  I talked to RCI directly about the conversion, the VC (Vacation Counselor) was very nice and most helpful.  Conversions for that list of resorts are very easy through RCI, as I understand it.

I think you paid a lot for your Vistana week but not as much as you would have paid retail.  I see Vistana units sell on ebay all the time for less than $3,000 U.S. dollars, some for less than $2K.  

What section did you buy?  If you bought at Vistana Villages, then you got a great buy, plus it is a Starwood Mandatory resort.  So you should check into that.  If you bought Lakes or Cascades, still good,   but all other areas of Vistana area older and some areas, like Fountains, need some updating, sadly.


----------



## topcop400 (Jun 20, 2006)

Drageamon states that her T/S is "8 bed".  It may sleep 8 (including sofa sleeper(s), but I seriously doubt that there's actually 8 beds.  She may be envisioning something larger than what it is.

If it's a lockout, she has other options as well.


----------



## Drageamon (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you for all your replies. It is a 2 bed but sleeps eight, 6 in beds 2 on a sofa bed in the lounge. I went on my honeymoon to the SVR and so I knew not to buy in any section other than cascades which is what we did which is also the section we stayed in as I requested it after reading tripadvisor.com the maintenance fees do not bother me because quite frankly everything is cheaper in the US than here and so we always feel that we are getting a bargain. We loved it there when we stayed. So let me get this straight I can apply to RCI to do the conversion for me at a rate of $299? How do I get this done because I have tried to contact them and they dont reply. Shall I check the time difference and phone up RCI USA? Should I email Madge direct - is she an RCI rep? I really appreciate everyones help and if I have my way I will live in the states before I am 6 feet under. xx


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 21, 2006)

Drageamon said:
			
		

> . So let me get this straight I can apply to RCI to do the conversion for me at a rate of $299? How do I get this done ...


Again, I haven't done it myself, but try this number (with the appropriate international code added)..

888-909-4633

This was a contact number that Madge provided at one time.


----------



## Drageamon (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi again everyone,

I have emailed the SVR and they are claiming to not understand what I mean by converting to points saying it is nothing to do with them and say they dont have a clue what I am on about when I want to convert from RCI week to points. They are confusing it with their own points system and I dont seem to be able to get a straight answer from them. I will contact RCI USA and see what they advise me to do but is there anyone out there that has done this process with starwood and RCI before so at least I know what I am doing. 

Many thanks

Kelly


----------

